# Are apartments confusing?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Late at night is is. I can't see as good. Can we use google maps for our navigation? Even then it's not perfect. It's hard to know where to go.

I started this job as a change up pace from rideshare but so far seems like a downgrade. It was tough. Still kind of interesting though I guess. Never did it before and now I have done it once.

Also parking is hard. Can you park in complexes where it says reserved parking?

Any advice on how to find places better? I win there was a navigator that was more precise.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I always park in reserved spots unless there's reletively close non-reserved spots. I've never once had any complaints about it. I do NOT ever park in handicap spots, however.

What I do at apartments is I take a picture of the map, and write down what building numbers I'm going to. If the leasing office is open you can also go inside and ask for a map.

You can use Google Maps if you want, but you have to manually input the address.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Late at night is is. I can't see as good. Can we use google maps for our navigation? Even then it's not perfect. It's hard to know where to go.
> 
> I started this job as a change up pace from rideshare but so far seems like a downgrade. It was tough. Still kind of interesting though I guess. Never did it before and now I have done it once.
> 
> ...


Why is it hard to know where to go? The address is clearly stated in the app, and it is written on each package. I don't see your issue.

Of course, unless you have knowledge of every building in the city, there's going to be some legwork in figuring out how to get to some of them. But this is so obvious; I don't see why you would even ask.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> You can use Google Maps if you want, but you have to manually input the address.


You can copy to clipboard from the app. Before you click start travel, when the address box is still white, if you press and hold on the address it copies to the clipboard


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Yes, apartments are super confusing! I don't understand what they are? Are they just really tall houses with hundreds of rooms? Why do all the rooms have numbers on the doors? Someone please help me, so confused!!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Yes, apartments are super confusing! I don't understand what they are? Are they just really tall houses with hundreds of rooms? Why do all the rooms have numbers on the doors? Someone please help me, so confused!!


Stop exaggerating. This one apartment was under the stairs and I passed it 5 times without seeing it. Had to call the customer. The app didn't tell me which building was which and there was multiple buildings that unattached and were building 19 or whatever.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes, apartments do suck. I had a route today that was almost all apartments. Took me the whole 3 hour block after returning to WH. It does get easier with time. What sucked about my route is it was the leasing offices were not open yet. If you see a leasing office with easy parking run in and ask if they accept packages, if not ask for a map. Taking a picture of the map of a big complex at the entrance can help. Some of them just suck. It does get easier. I like this a lot more than rideshare.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

So many parking questions all of a sudden and so few people believing this isn't an Uber social media ID. 
Why do Uber want to know this all of a sudden? What metric is it providing?

Is wrestling fixed?
Is the Pope a Catholic?
Is OP an Uber social media ID?


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> So many parking questions all of a sudden and so few people believing this isn't an Uber social media ID.
> Why do Uber want to know this all of a sudden? What metric is it providing?
> 
> Is wrestling fixed?
> ...


What does Uber have to do with this?


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

OP is a long standing Uber social media ID, so when it asks a question it's because Uber want to know.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> OP is a long standing Uber social media ID, so when it asks a question it's because Uber want to know.


Just not sure why Uber would want to know about delivering Amazon packages to apartments.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

tone17 said:


> Just not sure why Uber would want to know about delivering Amazon packages to apartments.


You'd have to ask OP. He was asking about restaurant parking yesterday. Tomorrow, Fishermans Wharf or Fort Mason parking, who knows.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

OP has a bad overbite and severe learning disabilities. Cut him some slack. He's trying to be a useful member of society.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

Jagent said:


> OP has a bad overbite and severe learning disabilities. Cut him some slack. He's trying to be a useful member of society.


Well that certainly isn't necessary. OP may ask alot of questions that seem obvious to some of us, or may even be trolling. But no reason to stoop to that level.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Apartments do suck. It will take longer, particularly when you have a lot of packages for different apts within the same complex. Just stay calm out there and continue to do your best. You'll be ok and get the hang of it.


----------

